# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Lisa Hunter (Gemma Atkinson)

## soapaddict

I know she is a bit young for him but i think they would make a great couple.   :Smile:  

They are always there for each other and are never stuck for things to talk about.

What does everyone else think?   :Ponder:

----------


## hellsbells

Yeah, it seems very likely that this is the direction their relationship is heading. 

I do think it is very hypocritical on Ben's part though. A few weeks ago, he was horrified to discover Lisa had been sleeping with Jake, one of Dan's best friends and someone who should have been like a brother figure to her. Lisa was just an innocent little girl, Dan's little sister, he should have been looking out for her not jumping into bed with her etc etc....

And now suddenly there Ben is, constantly perving over Lisa, something he's never done in the past and will most probably going to end up in bed with her himself.

----------


## Jade

Just watching todays (04-04-05) and something is deffinatly going to happen!!!

----------


## Ella.

Yet another storyline involving Lisa...sorry but Im fed up of her and think shes been over used, there are other characters who could be involved in storylines instead.

----------


## soap addict queen

but apparently Will warns Ben about anything happening with Lisa

----------


## JJtheJetPlane

:Love:  Yeah I can see something happening with Ben and Lisa.  :Love:

----------


## Amz84

i think they suit each other they are both single and so wot if ben's older i know he's will be a hypercrite but jake was in a relationship!

----------


## Debs

lisa and ben shuold get together

----------


## hellsbells

Is Lisa just going to sleep with every guy on HOllyoaks? She's really getting through them, isn't she.

----------


## purple81

I know why does she get all the men? Zara and Steph are just as pretty and they never get a look-in

----------


## hellsbells

Well I wouldn't really agree with that. Zara isn't that great looking and she is incredibley irritating. How could any guy cope with listening to her squark down their ear at a million decibles?

----------


## Debs

i think she is going to become the new maneater they always have one dont they!!!

----------


## Keating's babe

I don't regularly tune in to Hollyoaks anymore.  I can't see Ben and Lisa together. What happened between Jake and Becca?

----------


## Bad Wolf

Lisa happened, she had an affair with Jake and gave hime an sti

----------


## Keating's babe

I mean what is happening between Becca and Jake now - are they still no longer together, does Becca want him back?

----------


## true.moon

yeah they would make a good couple

----------


## DennisRbabe

:Nono:  Actually i was thinking the exact same thing last night when i was watching hollyoaks, they really would make a great couple, but i don't think that hollyoaks will put them together, because ben chucked Jake out for taking advantage of Lisa, it would be too hypacritical if he did get together with her, don't you think?

----------


## pussy

:Searchme:  Jake wants Becca back but she can't decide! Every time they try and talk Lisa turns up and Becca storms off. I think ben and Lisa make a great couple!  :Love:

----------


## parveena

No she dumped him

----------


## Holz87

I hope lisa and ben don't get together she is so annoying.

----------


## fabg22

i think they ll be fab together but ill think itll be a while yet

----------


## Katy

Hes more of a big brothe figure to her

----------


## di marco

> Hes more of a big brothe figure to her


yeh but you know what shes like with men!!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## crazyjkh

Is hollyoaks running a one member cast at the moment? you can't watch an episode without 20 mins of it being about Lisa!  :Thumbsdown:   I know the stories are ok, but it would be nice to see what is happening with everyone else!

----------


## Katy

i know what you mean
shes getting a bit irritating

----------


## Bad Wolf

> Is hollyoaks running a one member cast at the moment? you can't watch an episode without 20 mins of it being about Lisa!   I know the stories are ok, but it would be nice to see what is happening with everyone else!



they had quite a few people in it last night (fri 15th) so hopfully things will improve, lisa does get an awful lot of screen time though

----------


## gbnut

mandy is in it a lot as well.  i know they were doing the tom storyline but mandy was in it most of the time.  if it was not her then it was lisa!!!  what about the rest of the girls

----------


## samstro

jake and lisa

----------


## samstro

:EEK!:   :Rotfl:   :EEK!:

----------


## samstro

Jake and lisa  :Rotfl:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :EEK!:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

What do you think? Should they?   :Ponder:

----------


## soapaddict

I think they should.

They seem really fond of each other and i think they would make  great couple

----------


## daisy38

I don't think they should, not after the way Ben went off at Jake about her being 'Dans little sister!'

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

I voted I'm not sure because I'd only eant it to happen if Ben treated her well however it would be hypocritical after the way ben was with Jake because he went with "Dan's little sister"

----------


## fabg22

apparently they nearly kiss!! on like the 3rd or the 4th of may!! and then on the next episode he tries to get lisa out of his mind!

----------


## Jemma

I don't think they should  :Nono:

----------


## charliedark

yEAH, THEY DEFINATLY SHOULD, BECCA IS SOOO BORING!!!!

----------


## fabg22

Meanwhile, Ben is falling for Lisa and uncomfortable over their forced secrecy, and tells her that they can no longer be friends. 
 Thursday 12th  May not really spoiler as its a synopsis 4 a episode and we dnt no what he means , sozzy if spoiled it 4 u!

----------


## Chris_2k11

thanx fabg22   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Gnomie

Yes, I think Ben and Lisa should get together ... 

But I don't think Jake would be too happy about it

----------


## muppet_baby

I don't think they should worry about Jake - he is a prat. At first I thought Lisa was a bit young for Ben, etc etc but now I think they have shown that there could be a relationship between them!

----------


## DennisRbabe

Yes they shoud, although it would b a tad hypacritical

----------


## di marco

it was funny today when they were about to kiss and jake walked in and they jumped up so quickly and the drink went all over ben and jake was like whats going on lol!   :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

i dont think that lisa and ben should get together. firstly cos ben was really disgusted at jake for having an affair with her cos of her being dans little sis and if ben got together with her then that would be hypercritical (sp?). secondly, i just dont really think they suit and so wouldnt like to see them together, i like ben, hes really sweet, and lisa used to be alright but now shes turned into a right tart and ive completely gone off of her character. ben should get with someone nicer and lisa should stop sleeping around, it doesnt suit her

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

They should get together! Lisa has a completely different relationship with Ben than she had with Jake. With Jake it was more of a physical thing and it was more about the adrenaline of keeping it a secret.  With Ben, however, they were close friends first and have built up a bond which must be more than just a stupid crush.
However, I definitely wouldn't complain about Ben being single!

----------


## scizophonic

According to the sun's telly guide at the beginning of june ben realises he loves lisa and goes to stop her getting on a bus to brighton to see abby, leaving louise all on her own.  :Clap:

----------


## di marco

please no, ben could do so much better than lisa!

----------


## Bad Wolf

i read that they are the couple that are going to be the focus of the hollyoaks spin off on e4

----------


## prettypayal

when does the spin off start and what time is it on?

----------


## scottishsmile

oo sounds cool...i think lisa is quite masculine actually..lol

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

That is actually so true.  She has quite a deep voice, she is always in trackie bs and most of her friends are guys. (except from zara the trannie)

----------


## Kylie

> That is actually so true.  She has quite a deep voice, she is always in trackie bs and most of her friends are guys. (except from zara the trannie)


I resent this comment! I wear trackies most of the time as i am sporty and they are comfortable plus most of my friends are blokes - I live with 3 of them - doesnt make you a bloke

----------


## jenkate

lisa's told ben how she feels about him. Now shes waitin to hear if he wants her in the same way she wants him....... When he misses their "date" at the theatre she thinks she has got her answer. But when ben finally tracks her down she is in no mood for mere words any more. Its not enough that he declares his love she says he is goin to have to prove it right here right now! The right here bein rather public might put many men off but bens the kind of guy who can rise to any occasion especially when lisa is doing the strippin! But just as things are hottin up in raunchy scenes filmed for the hollyoaks late-night special slot the things passion is cooled quicker than by a couple of coppers catch them in act!! A quick cover up and its time to leg it. But the nights not over yet.... not by a long way!!!! 
pictures in soaplife   :Love:

----------


## SoapStar19

When does the late nite special start?? Because it sounds really gud!! i like ben and lisa together it better than ben and louise she gets on my nerves every time i see her!!!

----------


## daisy38

Nah, i don't like him being with Louise either!  :Smile:

----------


## phils little sister

I dont like louise she is a sly c8w  :Angry:

----------


## Abbie

yay finally i want ben and lisa to get togetther i think they would make a gr8 couple:P

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

weh - me too i think ben and lisa make a great couple! what i'd ike to know is where that Louise girl gets off!

----------


## Freds

I think that Louise should get back with Darren, they deserve each other!

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

Here Here

----------


## kelly05

> i read that they are the couple that are going to be the focus of the hollyoaks spin off on e4


I really don't think it's fair that this is only going to be shown on E4!! Whatabout all those poor people like me who don't have it?  :Angry:   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## di marco

> I really don't think it's fair that this is only going to be shown on E4!! Whatabout all those poor people like me who don't have it?


i agree, i dont have e4 either and id like to see it  :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

yes!!!!!!!!!!!!they should nd anyway it doesnt matter now cos they r gettin togetther hehe

----------


## true.moon

yes, they suit each other and she is much better than louise

----------


## Amz84

nxt weeks episodes look interestin. the photo of lisa and ben is nice they look so good 2getha!! louise's face is a picture on tues episode ting.

----------


## prettypayal

> i agree, i dont have e4 either and id like to see it


in the tv mag they are showing it on channel 4

----------


## Amz84

> I think that Louise should get back with Darren, they deserve each other!


Definately!!

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

to prettypayal;

i think when they first sleep together is shown on Ch4 but when they 'get together' in the street i think that is shown on E4. i may well be wrong but thats what i understood.

----------


## Abbie

o ok i just wait fot the lates nite eppy ive neva seen one befor since i only started wastchin hollyokas since september last year

----------


## gbnut

the late night episode is on channel 4 on tue at 10.55.  the new spin off series is not until later in the year and is to be shown on E4.  i dont think it is to be on channel 4 but could be wrong.  if it helps E4 is now on freeview.

----------


## Abbie

i just wait for tues late nite eppy i saw a clip of it on c4 this mornin hehe:P

----------


## Chris_2k11

What does everyone think of her?   :Searchme:  I dont mind her, but her voice annoys me sometimes   :Mad:

----------


## di marco

changed my mind. used to hate the idea of ben and lisa, but i now think that they should get together and stay together. before i thought she just wanted a fling with him like she has with a lot of other older men in the past few months, but now i can tell she actually does love him as she hasnt given up even though he seems uninterested, whereas in the past she would have got bored by now and moved on to someone else

----------


## di marco

i used to really like her character before the whole obsession she had with kristian a while ago. after that she really changed and i went off her completely. in the last few weeks however, i am beginning to like her again as she seems to have changed back to not exactly how she was before as she has grown up, but she is more like her character should be now, whereas for a bit they made her character really unbelievable (if that makes sense, i know what i wanna say but dont think that what i actually said manages to cover it?)

----------


## Abbie

good because i saw tomo episode NOT the late nite one but lisa so loves ben u should of seen them both well you will if u saw them or u will see them tomo

----------


## luna_lovegood

I'm so glad he is going to pick her over Louise. Can't wait for tomorrows episode, although I am more interested in whats happening to Steph.....tonights episode with the creepy voices was wierd.

----------


## di marco

> tonights episode with the creepy voices was wierd.


when was there creepy voices?

----------


## MinnieSues

I have read that Louise is to start a hate campaign against Lisa

----------


## di marco

yeh i read that too, she starts it cos ben dumps her to go out with lisa
(ps welcome to the boards)

----------


## Bad Wolf

> I have read that Louise is to start a hate campaign against Lisa


welcome minniesues!!!!

----------


## Debs

i dont mind her at all. i prefer her now to how she was a few years back! i didnt like the way she turned into a bit of a tart that seemed a bit out of character. hopefully the ben storyline will calm her down abit

----------


## .:Kitz:.

I dunno, all she seems to say is, " But _name of boy she is obsessed with"_ its so annoying

----------


## phils little sister

I like her, she did go on a bit of a mad one recently like with jake and the lecturer she seems to fall in love a bit to easily

----------


## Treacle

Another wooden actress hired for her looks to play an annoying character.

I think that pretty much sums it up.

----------


## prettypayal

'whats on tv' magazine it says that lisa is leaving because she shames her family. i didnt know she was leaving  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## JORDON

yeh that was stated last year about autum time!!hollyoaks got rid of loads cast member e.g izzy, abby, norman and i think all the hunter is going as well.

----------


## littleangel

r i hope she doesnt coz then wot will happen between her and ben?and wen mite she be leaving?does any1 no if so please reply!

----------


## prettypayal

in the summer

----------


## di marco

is ben leaving as well?

----------


## Jade

Didnt know she was leaving, I think Becca is though!.

It says in an episode summary that lisa buys a ticket to bournemouth to get some time away but thought she comes back!! will try to find out!

----------


## Debs

i think there are a lot worse actresses in hollyoaks. the girl whom plays lisa is one of the better  ones. look at louise or even izzy when she was in it they were very wooden , lisa isnt. i thought steph was an awful actress but last night she proved that she could really act. maybe all lisa needs is s decent storyline like when she was cutting herself she really acted that well.

----------


## Debs

lisa cant be leaving. they are doing a spin off series and she is going to be one of the main characters.

----------


## Jade

From Digital Spy

Friday 3 June

Lisa thinks she needs time away from Ben and books a ticket for the coach to Brighton

Could this be her "leaving"

----------


## di marco

> From Digital Spy
> 
> Friday 3 June
> 
> Lisa thinks she needs time away from Ben and books a ticket for the coach to Brighton
> 
> Could this be her "leaving"


well on the hollyoaks website on whats coming up it says:

Friday June 3
Ben has a ticket to ride.

Monday June 6
Ben and Lisa take a turn in the freezing June surf.

so it looks like lisa plans to go away, ben catches up with her and goes with her. though i think they came back afterwards

----------


## bex_t

Lisa is sick of Ben messing her around so she decides to go to Brighton for a while. Ben finds out and gets to the bus station just in time and convinces her to stay because he loves her   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  LISA IS NOT LEAVING

----------


## lexi235

it says she buys a ticket to brightonand ben stops er... n i dont no if they go together or what but  it doesnt say anything about er leavin 4 gud

----------


## Jade

Yea I thought the Self Harming storyline was acted well.  Obviously each case is different.(shes better than Patsey Kensit!!)

----------


## prettypayal

read whats on tv and it says it there

----------


## di marco

> read whats on tv and it says it there


what does it actually say? can you post the article please?

----------


## littleangel

it says she gets sent away

----------


## bex_t

I'm guessing her family find out about her and ben so disown her almost, and send her away so she'll probs go and live with ben

----------


## stacyefc

i hope lee doesn't leave

----------


## soapaddict

she is fantastic.

she is my fav character at the mo and i love her storyline with Ben

----------


## iloveusher

> From Digital Spy
> 
> Friday 3 June
> 
> Lisa thinks she needs time away from Ben and books a ticket for the coach to Brighton
> 
> Could this be her "leaving"


no thts this week ben relises he loves her goes after her and thet go for the weekend together

----------


## ballet-dancer

personally i think she is one of the best characters in Hollyoaks. Her storylines make it quite interesting and it shows what can happen to someone when they have as many problems as her. I think her falling in love easily does fit her charcter as it shows she is insecure which all leads back to her slef harming and all the problems she has faces, i think Gemma is a very good actress and portrays the character well.

----------


## gazza22

I quite like her but i think the writers are a bit obsessed with her, she is always given major storylines, even though her acting isnt brilliant

----------


## Amz84

Did u see louise's face!! what a shame not!!!!!!!!!! They look so good together!!

----------


## Abbie

she cant leave she just cant 
lisa is my fav charcater

----------


## Abbie

i know i think lisa and ben make a really good couple but the look on lousies face was priceless

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah but i have just watched hollyoaks and Ben stoped Lisa going.
they are meant for each other that Lisa needs to find someone else or leave ASAP.

----------


## di marco

> Did u see louise's face!! what a shame not!!!!!!!!!! They look so good together!!


louises face was so funny! haha she deserves it, shes so mean! it was really sweet when ben was running to get to lisa on time. to start with me and my sis were laughing as ben running looked so funny as he has a hurt leg but afterwards we just kept going awwwwwwwww, its so sweet!   :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> yeah but i have just watched hollyoaks and Ben stoped Lisa going.


he didnt stop her going, he goes with her, but they do come back

----------


## ballet-dancer

they dont go together, cos on the monday ep. they wake up in bens bed on their first day as a couple. They then go to the beach fro the day. Lisa is then told by her parents that they are going to wales for a week as a family holiday. SDhe says she has too many essays to do so says she wont go. Les makes the mistake of saying that if she gets lonely she can invote someone over to stay. The final scene is Lisa on the phone to ben telling him.

----------


## di marco

> they dont go together, cos on the monday ep. they wake up in bens bed on their first day as a couple. They then go to the beach fro the day.


oh right, soz got it wrong. from the bit after todays epi i saw the beach scene and just assumed that they both went to brighton

----------


## Abbie

so lisa isnt leaving at all then????????????

----------


## Abbie

i no but im so glad they are together now but i want to see lousie suffer because everyone hates her and she is so mean to lisa that she should have something bad happen to her

----------


## di marco

> so lisa isnt leaving at all then????????????


dunno, i dont think so, im a bit confused now?   :Confused:

----------


## di marco

i agree, something really really really bad should happen to her, she deserves it!!!

----------


## Abbie

so am i does anyone hav an answer?

----------


## prettypayal

if u r confused i say read whats on tv and see 4 urself that lisas leaving

----------


## di marco

> if u r confused i say read whats on tv and see 4 urself that lisas leaving


dont buy whats on tv so i cant!!!

----------


## Abbie

so she really is leving your not going on about the her going to brighton situation

----------


## di marco

> if u r confused i say read whats on tv and see 4 urself that lisas leaving


could you maybe write in the article (roughly), thanks

----------


## gbnut

her face was pricelesss.  she is so plastic looking anyway it looked like it might crack!!!!

----------


## di marco

> her face was pricelesss.  she is so plastic looking anyway it looked like it might crack!!!!


lol completely agree!!!

----------


## Abbie

me too i agree
you know waht she does next she beats herself up and says it was lisa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
she even puts herself in a sling and a neckbrace

----------


## di marco

> me too i agree
> you know waht she does next she beats herself up and says it was lisa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> she even puts herself in a sling and a neckbrace


lol! well someone needs to beat her up! maybe it would knock some sense into her!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Megan1592

Do they really leave together?

----------


## Abbie

i know, argh i hate lousie so much!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## princess89

i like her n specially the storyline with ben whos sooo fit! n i think gemma is a bril actress

----------


## Potato1992

I Think Her And Ben Are Cute 2gether

----------


## Amz84

The evil b****!! i can't believe how evil louise is, she is going to destroy lisa's file!!!

----------


## Potato1992

it was so cute

----------


## di marco

i agree with everyone on here who said that gemma was a good actress. when she gets the big storylines she acts them really well, i think shes really good

----------


## Debs

i think she is a very good actress but i do agree gazza that she has been given a lot of storykines at the moment

----------


## Thandie

Oh my God i can't believe l had forgotten Norman.

----------


## Bad Wolf

Lisa and Ben will be in the e4 spin off later so this year, so they will eventually leave the village, but they will still be in Chester just not Hollyoaks

----------


## Abbie

i think she is great but again i agree she has been in loads of storylines unlike sophie and some other people that i cant think of right now :S

----------


## Chris_2k11

Danni's one that never gets any storylines!

----------


## Debs

yeah she had one that i can recall!

the one where she found russ lump!

she needs a good toryline

----------


## gbnut

> lisa cant be leaving. they are doing a spin off series and she is going to be one of the main characters.





she will be leaving to do the new show.  I doubt they will be in both.

----------


## di marco

> she will be leaving to do the new show.  I doubt they will be in both.


its so annoying that theyre not gonna be in both as the spinoff is only planned to be shown on e4  :Sad:

----------


## Debs

oh well ill just have to try to remeber it on!!

have you gor e4 di marco??

----------


## di marco

> have you gor e4 di marco??


no i havent thats why im upset!

----------


## gbnut

e4 is now on freeview if that helps

----------


## Debs

ill do a detailed guide to what happened if you want!! i know it wont be the same but it something!

----------


## di marco

> e4 is now on freeview if that helps


yeh i know thanks. i tried persuading my mum to get freeview put she doesnt want it  :Sad:  me and my sis said that we would save up for it and buy it as its not too expensive anymore but my mum still said no




> ill do a detailed guide to what happened if you want!! i know it wont be the same but it something!


thanks that would be good. although it wont be the same and i wont be able to see the fitness of ben anymore (lol!) at least id know whats going on. thanks for suggesting that debs, id be really grateful if you did   :Smile:

----------


## daisy38

I got so happy then when i read the title of this thread! I thought YES she's finally leaving but no she's still gonna be around!

----------


## di marco

> I got so happy then when i read the title of this thread! I thought YES she's finally leaving but no she's still gonna be around!


do ya not like lisa then? i didnt like her for most of last year and the start of this year but im starting to like her again now

----------


## daisy38

No, i don't know why though! She just bugs me!  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> No, i don't know why though! She just bugs me!


she annoyed me when she changed into her whole chasing after every older man and acting a bit like a slapper. but since shes fallen in love with ben, shes changed back so shes not annoying me as much!

----------


## daisy38

Yeah, give it a couple of weeks and i'll probably start feeling the same as you!

----------


## MinnieSues

I hate louise she is very jealous of Lisa going out with Ben.  I have seen the clip of her in a neckbrace and making out Lisa did it, she was telling Ben I dont think he will believe her though.

Ben and Lisa forever

----------


## daisy38

My god, i can not stand that Louise, every bit of her acting annoys me!

----------


## Abbie

i completly agre why i cant she just leave them alone and get over it!!!

----------


## Abbie

i think lisa is great and i love her storylines i just hope she doesnt leave

----------


## Potato1992

i know i could strangle her!!!

----------


## di marco

> i know i could strangle her!!!


join the club lol!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Cat2687

is she one of the characters from hollyoaks on the pull...she's crap...surely there was someone better out of all those thousands of people...?

----------


## di marco

> is she one of the characters from hollyoaks on the pull...she's crap...surely there was someone better out of all those thousands of people...?


yeh she was from on the pull, and i agree she cant have been the best they could find surely?

----------


## di marco

is this when lisa leaves cos it says on the hollyoaks site:

"miss hunter packs her bags - again"

this is due to be aired on thursday 23 june, so is this when she leaves for good or not? i hope not as if it is that would mean that ben would be going too  :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

noooooooooooo it cant be i hope she deosnt leave

----------


## Bad Wolf

> noooooooooooo it cant be i hope she deosnt leave


its been confirmed that her and ben will be the main feature of the new e4 spin off

----------


## gbnut

i agree it is not the character but the actress that is rubbish!

----------


## di marco

> i agree it is not the character but the actress that is rubbish!


i agree i quite like the character but the actress is awful

----------


## fabg22

Lisa gets suspended from college for the attack on Louise,everyone starts to doubt Lisa even Ben & her parents, Lisa can't believe Louise is winning & she has no1 2 confide in.
It gets worse as Lisa & Ben struggle to spend time 2gether she stays over at the flat & Becca finds out she bans her Ben agrees & tells Lisa she has 2 stay away until Ben finds his own place.
Louise's vendetta gets even worse & Lisa falls into her old ways apparently her mum finds her with a pair of scissors they decide to send Lisa away,
Louise is a total smug cow thinking she has won but she doesn't realise that Ben loves Lisa & refuses to let her go.
I read a soap magazine that say's Louise's vendetta ends in an explosive finale & Lisa leaves Chester but Ben decides to follow his heart and go with Lisa at the end of August & we know Ben & Lisa are leaving for their own spin of show that starts in September.

----------


## Amz84

Evil B****!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't believe her family or ben would doubt her, especially as ben knows what louise is like!!!

----------


## di marco

> Lisa gets suspended from college for the attack on Louise,everyone starts to doubt Lisa even Ben & her parents, Lisa can't believe Louise is winning & she has no1 2 confide in.
> It gets worse as Lisa & Ben struggle to spend time 2gether she stays over at the flat & Becca finds out she bans her Ben agrees & tells Lisa she has 2 stay away until Ben finds his own place.
> Louise's vendetta gets even worse & Lisa falls into her old ways apparently her mum finds her with a pair of scissors they decide to send Lisa away,
> Louise is a total smug cow thinking she has won but she doesn't realise that Ben loves Lisa & refuses to let her go.
> I read a soap magazine that say's Louise's vendetta ends in an explosive finale & Lisa leaves Chester but Ben decides to follow his heart and go with Lisa at the end of August & we know Ben & Lisa are leaving for their own spin of show that starts in September.


where did you read this? cos doesnt lisa kiss ben at sallys bday party tomorrow so becca would know anyway?

----------


## Amz84

Becca turns up at sally's party, when she says she's leaving ben says he'll come to, he gives sally a give kiss, lisa says wheres mine ben he goes to kiss her on the cheek when she kinda of grabs him and kisses him in the lips. she looks over to becca while they are kissing.

----------


## daisy38

Why can't that annoying no good actress go with them! She is so rubbish! I'm talking about Louise by the way, i case you couldn't guess.  :Big Grin:

----------


## prettypayal

lisa leaves next friday

----------


## jclegg

imbd.com shows that becca and the hunter parents leave some time in 2005 as for each actor it shows when they started and left the show and for the actress who plays becca shows 2001-2005, dont know why or how they will leave though

----------


## di marco

> imbd.com shows that becca and the hunter parents leave some time in 2005 as for each actor it shows when they started and left the show and for the actress who plays becca shows 2001-2005, dont know why or how they will leave though


heard a while ago that they might be leaving but dont know
(ps welcome to the boards)

----------


## Bryan

ive herd form a mate, no source soz, that lisa and ben are leaving..

but i read in inside soap yonks ago that they are having their own spin-off show on e4

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> ive herd form a mate, no source soz, that lisa and ben are leaving..
> 
> but i read in inside soap yonks ago that they are having their own spin-off show on e4
> 
> bondboffin


yeh lisa and ben are leaving to do the spinoff, they are going to live in chester or something

----------


## Bryan

ent hollyoaks in chester?

and will they return following the spin-off?

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> ent hollyoaks in chester?
> 
> and will they return following the spin-off?
> 
> bondboffin


well hollyoaks is a village in chester, what i meant was they move out of hollyoaks village and into chester for the spinoff so unfortunately i dont think theyll be back in hollyoaks

----------


## Amz84

OMG!!!!! What an evil b****!!!! No wonder Lisa starts cutting again, she's a pyshco!!!!

----------


## cezzababy

theres going to be a spin off show on E4 with ben & lisa as the main characters...its meant to make the soap appeal to a wider audience (older people lol!)

----------


## BeckyM

Hi really luv Ben and Lisa cant wait 4 them to do the spin off but wat do people no about Lisa going 2 stay at her grans. How soon will she be back?

----------


## prettypayal

when does ben leave ?

----------


## Hollifan3

> Hi really luv Ben and Lisa cant wait 4 them to do the spin off but wat do people no about Lisa going 2 stay at her grans. How soon will she be back?


I've heard that she goes to her grans at the end of the week cause Louise told her that Ben sleapt with her so she drops the charges Lisa believes her and goes to her nans but Ben goes to get her back. I'm not sure if its all true though.

----------


## Abbie

wow i hope thats truew cos i think that will make a good little storyline

----------


## di marco

i thought she went to her nans cos sally sends her there cos she doesnt want lisa going out with ben anymore?

----------


## Hollifan3

yeah i think its both

----------


## Cat2687

Come on hollyoaks fans..lets start a campaign to get rid of Louise...she can't act and theis storyline is awful...too much has happened to Lisa...they should let her bee happy with Ben

----------


## Hollifan3

ok thats wicked i hate Louise so much

----------


## Hollifan3

I think lisas great she is my favourite character

----------


## true.moon

great charcter
great actress

----------


## Hollifan3

yeah shes fantastic

----------


## true.moon

never know what she will do next

----------


## Hollifan3

wat do u mean

----------


## true.moon

she always has a different storyline

----------


## Hollifan3

yeah which is gd cause shes great

----------


## true.moon

yeah it makes her even more exciting

----------


## prettypayal

the show?

----------


## true.moon

dont think so
why do you say this

----------


## Chris_2k11

She's just taking a break from the show. Lisa has gone to stay with her nana for a while I think.

----------


## true.moon

was this in tonights episode beacuse i missed it

----------


## Chris_2k11

No she went last Friday   :Smile:

----------


## true.moon

oh dont think i watched it

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah she went to stay with her nana. and when she comes back she going to spend the rest of the sumer with Ben so she says

----------


## Jessie Wallace

She is great, i've always liked her. Gemma who plays her is really nice too, i meet her once.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> She is great, i've always liked her. Gemma who plays her is really nice too, i meet her once.


Ooh where did u meet her?  :Smile:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Ooh where did u meet her?


She was at a party i was at once, a friend of a friend of a friend etc.. anyway she was there, not what i expected, but she was really nice and very funny.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> She was at a party i was at once, a friend of a friend of a friend etc.. anyway she was there, not what i expected, but she was really nice and very funny.


aww cool   :Smile:  Id be really nervous if I ever came face to face with a soapstar! My voice would probably go all weird or something lol!   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> aww cool   Id be really nervous if I ever came face to face with a soapstar! My voice would probably go all weird or something lol!


I was a bit shocked as i didn't know she was going to be there. I've seen a few famous people now anyway, not that i've talked to all off them.

----------


## true.moon

did you try and get yourself noticed by her or were so shocked you foze

----------


## samantha nixon

i like her but she always seems to have a boyfriend

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> did you try and get yourself noticed by her or were so shocked you foze


She was just chatting with everyone, i tried to be calm, but i probaly made a complete prat of myself  :Lol:

----------


## true.moon

lol whos party was it

----------


## Abbie

> She is great, i've always liked her. Gemma who plays her is really nice too, i meet her once.


wow really cool

----------


## true.moon

i no
i did see june sarpong at the clothes show live though

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> lol whos party was it


Just a friend of a friends, you know what it's like, you get dragged out for the evening, don't really want to go, until you get there!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> i no
> i did see june sarpong at the clothes show live though


Oh , i like her, see's funny

----------


## shelz1990

i thought that lisa would have returned by now! if she was going to come back within 2 weeks, then surely she should have come home! does anyone know anything bout her coming back yet? i know she's in the e4 spin off but i thought that was septemberish?

----------


## Chris_2k11

how long's she been gone now???

----------


## di marco

she hasnt been gone 2 weeks yet has she? i think it will be 2 weeks on friday

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Great   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im glad she's gone out of it for a bit anyway, she gets on my nerves, and she's never off the screen!   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I agree. She is not the best of actresses, always shouts, and gets on my nerves. I am suprised that she has a spin off series to be honest! It would be better if the spin off focused around Mandy and Tony.

----------


## Katy

no it wouldnt this way We get to keep tony on our screens. You cant have hollyoaks without Tony.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I suppose. At least it gets rid of Lisa, but why does she always get all the main story lines?

----------


## Katy

i dont know. I used to like her when she played a younger character but now shes older she gets on my nerves

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Same here. She just so dominating.

----------


## Chris_2k11

It's her voice that annoys me the most!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Very deep, and loud, lol!

----------


## Katy

her voice definatly. Its even worse when shes whining about something.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Well, she will soon be back

----------


## Katy

sadly

----------


## Chris_2k11

Don't forget all you Lisa fans!

----------


## lildevil

is ebn coming back with her?

----------


## Treacle

Well you've missed it now but yes he did  :Smile: 

I thought it was awful this show surely can't survive for much longer?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> is ebn coming back with her?


Yep

----------


## Treacle

I really hope things improve but right now it's getting worse.

----------


## lildevil

things are going to improve. not every soap has to have dramatic sense and dramtic things happen.

----------


## lildevil

well don't watch it then.

----------


## Chris_2k11

It will improve. I have faith in it!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> Well you've missed it now but yes he did 
> 
> I thought it was awful this show surely can't survive for much longer?


It will get better once they revamp it, i.e. get rid of annoying characters.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Why has Lisa become so tarty lately!? I've really started to go off her now   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Debs

they always have to have one tarrty one and it is her!! im hoping that now she is with ben she will go back to her normal self

----------


## Chris_2k11

She's still tarty... even with Ben!

----------


## Treacle

She's such a slapper I can't stand her  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

> It will get better once they revamp it, i.e. get rid of annoying characters.


They have these revamps far too often and nothing happens!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Lol, very true, WQ. What I meant was to axe Lisa.  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I liked Lisa in the self harm storyline.

----------


## Debs

THat was her best storyline i cant say she really had any good ones since.

----------


## Jade

Some of the late night ones she's been in have been good and the self harming storyline she was good in, but not anything recently.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Is Lisa going to leave?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Is Lisa going to leave?


I think so.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> I think so.


 :Cheer:

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i think lisa is alright

----------


## xXxJessxXx

I hate her, her voice is annoying, i hate her in everyway possible. her charactor really annoys me

----------


## shelley

> i think lisa is alright


I quite like her too.  All she want's is to be loved by someone, and I think we can all relate to that.  I agree that she did go off the rails for a while, but who wouldn't after they lost their brother in a tragic accident just before Christmas.

I don't think she is particularly tarty now that she has Ben, she's just happy and enjoying herself, and why shouldn't she?  :Smile:

----------


## true.moon

her voice is a bit annoying 
shes ok

----------


## bubblegum_fairy

I can't stand Lisa, I mean how did she manage to land with Ben.....

----------


## true.moon

i no

----------


## pops110874

i agree her voice is a little irritating - but I dont mind her character

----------


## true.moon

i dont like her charceter

----------


## Chris_2k11

I did used to like her, but i've just started to go off her quite a bit now, especially the way she's acting over Ben being Jake's best man (spoilt brat comes to mind!)

----------


## true.moon

i used to like her too
spoilt brat is right
she is always used to getting her own way and thinking she can do what ever she wants

----------


## emma_strange

I hate her! I hate her! I hate her!

----------


## Saree

Why trash your room up because your boyfriend has gone to his best mates wedding!? The psycho!

----------


## Angeltigger

It because Lisa have her promblems, she used to self- harm, she want to involved with things, But really there was no reason to trash up her room, her mum thought she cut herself sometimes Lisa does not think before she do things like she went to Ben house when she knew that he would not be there and she does not check her phone or she would have found out that Ben left a message for her.

She has her promblems like she losted her brother who she used to chat to alot of the time. 

but she has become like slag, like sleeping around, no-wonder no-one want to chat to her, she think as she has a older boyfriend she is better than the rest.

As when was the last time she hang out with her mates like Zara, Steph, Jez, Carmon and many more.  :Searchme:   :Wal2l:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I can't stand her! She acts like a baby, and she's so possessive over Ben!!! Next week, she is going to cut up all his clothes, because he has gone to see his son and turned his phone off, how sad is that!!!!!

The sooner she leaves the better.

----------


## Katy

she really irritates me. Every father has a right to see his son. She is so childish. The sooner she leaves the better. I really dont understand why shes so possesive.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I am counting the days until she leaves, and to be honest, I'm deliberating as to whether or not to watch the spin off, as I loath her so much.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Oh i love Lisa, i don't want her to leave. I hope the spin off show will be good.

----------


## emma_strange

> I am counting the days until she leaves, and to be honest, I'm deliberating as to whether or not to watch the spin off, as I loath her so much.


Thats what I'm thinking, I might watch a few but ifshe is how she is now then I wont be watching for long

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Lets hope she grows up.

----------


## emma_strange

> Lets hope she grows up.


If thats even possible  :Ponder:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I actually think, the older she is getting the more she is acting like a small child. :Ponder:

----------


## pangy

Lisa she landed up with a bloke like Ben who is kind and who can also understand things, but Lisa also takes things the other way round, like when she agreed that Ben can be Jake's Best Man on his wedding, even though Lisa was not invited by Becca because of the cheat she had before with Jake, now she went to cut Ben's clothes with a scissors suspecting that Ben is cheating on her. Ben phoned Lisa and left a message on the phone that he was going to see his son arthur but already Lisa was angry and did not take nno for an answer, for she expected Ben to pick up the phone. Lisa does not think properly before doing things, but Ben reason and he knows Lisa and her temper as well  :Cheer:   :Heart:   :Clap:   :Thumbsup:   :Bow:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Angeltigger

Lisa has the mind of a child- what she it is is she think she better than the rest as i have not seen her with her mates she think she should be mates with older people like Ben, Callum. She does not even check her phone, so she went to Ben house and started to get cross, Lisa want everything to go her way so she want Ben to be there 24/7, But she has promblems- i mean come on cutting up your boyfriends clothes just becasue he has his phone turned off, like he does have a right, she just need to sort herself out.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

She seriously needs help.

----------


## Angeltigger

It becasue she has never worked over the Death of Dan- she still in pain- she need to chat to someone and they only people she have nearer to him were Jake and now Ben.

----------


## Angeltigger

and she nearlly started to self- harm herself, when she ahd those scissors in her hands.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

If she is going to slip into self-harming, again, she needs help asap.

----------


## luna_lovegood

> and she nearlly started to self- harm herself, when she ahd those scissors in her hands.


I noticed that too, i'm losing sympathy for her though now because she just acts so sefishly all the time.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

She's a spoilt brat, seeking attention. Can you tell I am her biggest fan??

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

tarty? more like loopy! i no she cuts her self but thats not as loopoy as your cuttign up your boyfriends stuff  just because he goes away with out telling you!!!!!!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I think that's sad, I would not even entertain the idea of doing that. For pete's sake, he's seeing his son afterall!

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

xactly. and she said she didnt mind him goign t othe wedding too then trashed her room!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

What point was she making by doing that? :Searchme:

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

xactly!  but she wanst happy with doing it to just her room she went & did it to bens room too! that made me laugh!

----------


## luna_lovegood

I though it was funny, I was like what is the point in that? He's only gone to a wedding for heavens sake!

----------


## myvoice

Lisa is so annoying. She just whines and moans and cries about everything!!! She is a total drama queen and she drives me mad!!! She thinks the whole world should revolve around her!!! Grrr!!! Sorry had to vent!!!!

----------


## xsoftladybugx

_Sometimes i think shes a good character, but other times so really frustrates me!!!!!!_

----------


## true.moon

i just dont like her full stop lol

----------


## myvoice

I don't like her either true.moon she is always annoying at the moment!!!  :Wal2l:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> i just dont like her full stop lol


Same here  :Wal2l:

----------


## Katy

shes even turned me against ben and i used to like ben before he got with lisa. Its her whining. I am debating whether to watch the spin off.

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> shes even turned me against ben and i used to like ben before he got with lisa. Its her whining. I am debating whether to watch the spin off.


I agree. i dont think i'll watch it. Ben seems to have changed a bit, i dunno what it is about him it probably that i hate Lisa. she's so clingy... i mean cutting up his clothes because he doesnt call... he said he was going to see Emma who is the mother of his son. if he was gonna get with Emma then cutting his clothes up wouldnt have brought him back... fact that he only went to see Arthur made her seem a right crazy cow!

she's a pysco and needs help. I would never take someone back who did that to me no matter how much i loved them.... lol

----------


## Katy

the sooner she leaves the better in my opinion.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> the sooner she leaves the better in my opinion.


Agreed :Cheer:

----------


## BeckyM

Dont be so cruel she hasn't done anything wrong and you anyone would be whiney if they had been through what she has. I cant wait for the spinoff as I think they make a great couple

----------


## xsoftladybugx

_She has'nt been through anything, A few boyfriends dumping her along the way. SO WHAT? deal with it woman!!_

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> Dont be so cruel she hasn't done anything wrong and you anyone would be whiney if they had been through what she has. I cant wait for the spinoff as I think they make a great couple


She has been psycho of late, messing up her room and cutting up Ben's clothes. How come Lee has not been like that, he has gone through the same termoil?

----------


## anna42hmr

has any one else seen gemmas appearance in the new goldie loooking chain video, keep an eye out for it on the music channels

----------


## anna42hmr

has any one else heard, according to rumours, gemma atkinson (lisa hunter) is one of the celebs that has been approched for the new series of im a celeb get me out of here.  the rumours have been in a couple of tv mags.  the series is due to start the end of this month, so i suppose it is only a matter of time before we find out if they are true or not

----------


## Chloe O'brien

i'm suprised she would want to appear as she has just left hollyoaks.  I thought it was celebrities who wanted to raise their profiles who would be taking part

----------


## Luna

What soap mags have you seen it mentioned in?

----------


## anna42hmr

it was not a soap mag, it was one of the free ones with the weekend newspaper last weekend (cant remember which one but it was either the one from the sun last sarurday, or the notw/mirror or people from last sunday - not this weekends just gone, but the one before that) it was definatly from one of those as they are the only papers we buy at the weekend

----------


## Debs

suppose she could have been approached, i thought we knew the main ones who may may not be going in

----------


## di marco

i heard she had been approached too

----------


## di marco

who???

----------


## Chris_2k11

Hmm.. lets hope she's not as annoying as Lisa in real life!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Lmao, oh my god I can just imagine!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## di marco

> Hmm.. lets hope she's not as annoying as Lisa in real life!


lol! she could be worse!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Just saw it on channel 4!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Laughable!   :Lol:

----------


## kels229

http://entertainment.msn.co.uk/music/musicvideos3/

Here is the link for the video  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Debs

i cant get that to work on my computer?

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

cool i don't think much of the song though

----------


## JORDON

Not sure if this has been posted before

 LISA HUNTER WILL SOON BE RETURNING TO HOLLYOAKS

"The babe, 22, also revealed sheâs heading back to Hollyoaks after a two year spell starring in the late-night spin-off series, Hollyoaks In The City.

She added: âI got the call this week to say I was going back to the main show.

âI havenât got a clue whatâs in store for Lisa yet as I havenât read the scripts. Iâm looking forward to it though.â (the sun 13-01-07)

is it good or not?? who will she go to? would that mean ben will be back??

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh god that's all we need.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Em

Why o Why is there a smiley face next to this news! 

God I hope not .. I hated her character and like the actress even less

----------


## babyblue

oh bloody great...I could never stand to watch her scenes. Why is she going back anyways, is there anyone left there who'd want her?

----------


## Abbie

Hmm, has it been two years already, and by the way who has she got back in show to go back for?

----------


## babyblue

exactly...the only person she knows is steph and they weren't exactly close and becca but they weren't close either given what went on with jake :P She might go back for the whole explain what happened to ben thing but there wouldn't be a reason for her to stay.

----------


## Abbie

I know, so it would be very hard for her fit in with anyone, as all Lisa's mates have left, minf you we dont see much of steff now so if she did become better friends with her.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Hmm, has it been two years already,


She left the main show with Ben in September 2005 so I don't know where they've got 2 years from..

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i liked lisa, sure maybe im the only one its beginning to sound like it but it would be good to see her back in chester shes an adult now and she may befriend the likes of jessica and zoe. steff needs a friend, theres may be new characters coming in we dont know what is to come

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Excellent, Mandy and now Lisa, i might have to start watching the show again  :Big Grin:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

so when are we getting blessed with the presence of lisa again

----------


## Chris_2k11

> so when are we getting blessed with the presence of lisa again


cursed more like                                :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by shaza
> 
> 
> so when are we getting blessed with the presence of lisa again
> 
> 
> cursed more like


Lol well whatever, does anyone know when she returns.

----------


## Cornishbabe

> Not sure if this has been posted before
> 
>  LISA HUNTER WILL SOON BE RETURNING TO HOLLYOAKS
> 
> "The babe, 22, also revealed sheâs heading back to Hollyoaks after a two year spell starring in the late-night spin-off series, Hollyoaks In The City.
> 
> She added: âI got the call this week to say I was going back to the main show.
> 
> âI havenât got a clue whatâs in store for Lisa yet as I havenât read the scripts. Iâm looking forward to it though.â (the sun 13-01-07)
> ...



the sun really arnt very clever with dates are they. there was only one hollyoaks in the city series and as stated before lisa and ben didnt even leave. I hope in Hollyoaks there is at least some explanation as to how ben died, it would be stupid if they just kinda act like he never died.. a bit like in other soaps... Lisa hasnt really got much of a life left in hollyoaks bu I guess she might not know that. I could see her tryin to get with calvin tho. 

Im not sure if its a good thing or not. I guess we'll just have to wait and see

----------


## Abbie

I know they better say something about Ben otherwsie its just odd

----------


## Cornishbabe

> I know they better say something about Ben otherwsie its just odd


Although I cant see lisa telling everyone know she was an escort, was tricked into a snuff movie and then shot ben by accident. :Ponder:

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> I know they better say something about Ben otherwsie its just odd
> 
> 
> Although I cant see lisa telling everyone know she was an escort, was tricked into a snuff movie and then shot ben by accident.


Good point but she will need to tell them soemthing

----------


## kitty_uk

Maybe Ben didnt die (dont think we see him in body bag, no sure) maybe they will return as a couple to see friends as they might not know theve moved on and decide to stay, Stranger things have happend.

----------


## Katy

how unfortunate. I really think this is a bad idea as she wont fit in everything has changed since she left. Plus most of the men are already taken so maybe shes just back to work her way around the village again.

----------


## Footie_Chick

lol, theres only the Dean's that she would know, she wouldn't know anyone else. I can't see the point of her returning on her own.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Why do I get the feeling she's going to become Louise's new pal. You know where two characters hate each other at first but then make up and suddenly become 'best mates'  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Like Carly & Dawn in EastEnders..

 :Ponder:

----------


## Katy

hmm, thats an idea. Why did Louide and Lisa hate each other, i havem anaged to wipe the awful character from my head.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> hmm, thats an idea. Why did Louide and Lisa hate each other, i havem anaged to wipe the awful character from my head.


They both used to fight over Ben, and Louise pretended she assaulted her haha

----------


## Katy

oh yeah i rememeber now, it seems ages ago when that happened.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yeah it was a while ago. That was when most of us used to hate Louise now she's one of the best ones in it  :Bow:

----------


## Katy

i know, i couldnt stick her when she came in it. I thought she would go the same way as Jez but luckerly she didnt.

----------


## Bad Wolf

why????????????????????????????

this is insane - she has no ties to the village now - her only onnection is steph

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Argh, please say this is not true! I was so glad when she left and the thought of her returning :Wal2l:

----------


## di marco

i liked lisa to start with but then she got really dreadful. i really dont think she should come back




> Originally Posted by Katy
> 
> 
> hmm, thats an idea. Why did Louide and Lisa hate each other, i havem anaged to wipe the awful character from my head.
> 
> 
> They both used to fight over Ben, and Louise pretended she assaulted her haha


oh yeh lol id forgotten about that!

----------


## Abbie

> Yeah it was a while ago. That was when most of us used to hate Louise now she's one of the best ones in it


God it was a while ago and I remember hating her soo much and yes youre right she is one of the best now.

----------


## trescothick

didnt lisa have an affair with jake? maybe with ben dead she comes looking for comfort in jake's arms again! and then becca gets out and both ladies fight over him! would like to see that b*tch fight!

----------


## bellshillchick

Didn't Lisa used to have athing going on with Zak that shares in halls with Jess etc.

----------


## Katy

yeah and thats why Zak left because he tried it on with both Lisa and Zara so he moved out.

----------


## Florijo

I've hated Lisa ever since they turned her into a slapper. What possible reason could she have to return? Jake never loved her and Steph is hardly a reason to come back either.

----------


## Katy

I agree, she was good as a school girl that was bullied, then she turned into a tart, and her character went downhill, there are only so many storys you can have with a one dimensional character like Lisa.

----------


## Abbie

> yeah and thats why Zak left because he tried it on with both Lisa and Zara so he moved out.


Oh yeh I remember Zara.
Well I have no idea what Lisa will do when she gets back.

----------


## Chris_2k11

They ruined her character after the Jake stuff. From naive schoolgirl to loud mouthed slapper  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I don't think so.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## diamond1

maybe its part of a trial over killing ben I mean accident or not she still shot him they would not just let her off the hook like that.Maybe Jake would be called as a witness??

or maybe its a cryptic message about a new spin off show

----------


## Amber

I liked Lisa, so I think it's good they're bringing her back. Maybe they'll bring back some of the Hunter family? Obviously not Lee though..  :Smile:

----------


## JORDON

Im confused, is Ben dead? How and when? i thought he was good

----------


## *-Rooney-*

lisa shot him in the final episode of hollyoaks in the city by accident of corse

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> maybe its part of a trial over killing ben I mean accident or not she still shot him they would not just let her off the hook like that.Maybe Jake would be called as a witness??
> 
> or maybe its a cryptic message about a new spin off show


why could they call jake as a witness  :Ponder:

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Ben returning too? 

I can't see why Lisa would return  since there is none of her family or friends there

----------


## Em

> Is Ben returning too?


Not unless hes come back from the dead! The Den of Hollyoaks!

----------


## babyblue

Lisa was annoying to me as a school girl too...remember the whole brian thing, them cam, and blatantly humiliating cam with norman when she thought cam was boring. The only decent storyline she ever had was the cutting one and it was about the only time I felt anything for the character.

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> 
> 
> Is Ben returning too? 
> 
> 
> Not unless hes come back from the dead! The Den of Hollyoaks!


 Lol but then again what if he wasnt dead, Im starting to forget the final scene of hollyoaks in the city.

----------


## tammyy2j

Gemma Atkinson is swapping Hollyoaks for Hollywood. 

The 24-year-old beauty, who played Lisa Hunter, is jetting to Tinseltown in April.

She will spend six weeks auditioning in LA for big roles.

Gemma, from Bury, near Manchester, said: âIâm really looking forward to it.

âI canât wait to knuckle down and hopefully get some exciting acting jobs.

âHopefully I can make an impression over there. I love the life and everything. 

âI am filming at the moment too which is really exciting. 

âI play a character called Emily in a feature film called 13 Hours. It is a horror and it is hard work but very rewarding.â

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im glad shes not coming back to Hollyoaks, the show's moved on too much since the Lisa Hunter days

----------


## Chloe O'brien

No offence like I liked her in the early days when she was in hollyoaks with her family, but she has a lot to acheive if she wants to make it big in LA. She would be better to try and get decent roles in the UK before she tactled abroad.

----------


## LostVoodoo

has she ever actually been in anything other than hollyoaks?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

She did I'm a celebrity and a Hollyoaks spin of show with Ben that's about it.

----------


## di marco

> Im glad shes not coming back to Hollyoaks, the show's moved on too much since the Lisa Hunter days


i agree, i dont think she would fit in now, especially as none of her family are there anymore. although i did like the hunters when they were in it

----------


## lizann

She cannot act she cannot sing - all she can do is pose for lad mags so maybe she will on Playboy

----------


## Chris_2k11

> She cannot act she cannot sing - all she can do is pose for lad mags so maybe she will on Playboy


Has she tried singing before? I never knew that

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Originally Posted by lizann
> 
> 
> She cannot act she cannot sing - all she can do is pose for lad mags so maybe she will on Playboy
> 
> 
> Has she tried singing before? I never knew that


she was on Soapstar Superstar, where she made it quite clear she was more interested in wearing little dreses than putting any effort into her singing.

----------


## Katy

Good as long as she not coming back to Hollyoaks, shes just a model who has appeared on a few reality shows showing the nation what little talent she has got 

She was good in Hllyoaks but she has changed to much since then.

----------


## tammyy2j

she is a glamour model with fake knockers - thats all

----------


## Perdita

Former Hollyoaks star Gemma Atkinson has revealed that she would love to return for a guest stint in the soap.

The actress played the role of Lisa Hunter on the Channel 4 show from 2001 to 2005 and was also seen in late-night spinoffs Let Loose and In The City.

In an interview with Take 5, Atkinson confirmed that she is now keen to reprise her part as Lisa, even though she is unsure of how the comeback would work.

She explained: "I've not been asked to, but I'd love to go back for a few episodes.

"In the show, one brother has died, my sister is in France and the older brother is now in Emmerdale, so I don't know how they would introduce Lisa back."

Atkinson is currently appearing in a touring production of Calendar Girls which also stars Hannah Waterman, Letitia Dean and Lynda Bellingham.

----------


## Perdita

Gemma Atkinson has claimed that she turned down the chance to return to Hollyoaks on a 12-month contract.

The actress played Lisa Hunter on the Channel 4 soap between 2001 and 2005 and last year expressed an interest in returning to the programme for a guest stint.

However, speaking to the Daily Star, Atkinson explained that she ultimately rejected an offer to reprise her role as Lisa because she is now focusing on movie work.

She commented: "I've just finished on a film which I have co-directed and also acted in. I'm now working on two more films and have signed with an American agent to try and break it over there.

"Hollyoaks offered me a year contract but I turned it down as I don't want to get stuck in that rut again."

Lisa's eccentric brother Lee Hunter returned to Hollyoaks last year as Alex Carter made a comeback in the role after leaving Emmerdale.

----------


## tammyy2j

Good I dont want her back

----------

lizann (23-03-2011)

----------


## lizann

Her and fake boobs can stick to the nude pictures and calenders and stay well away from Hollyoaks

----------


## xcarlyx

Didn't really like her anyways

----------


## Perdita

Casualty star Gemma Atkinson has revealed that she is searching for work in the US.

The actress recently finished filming a three-month stint in the role of Tamzin on the BBC medical drama and is now on the hunt for new projects.

Atkinson has signed up with a US-based management firm and is preparing for a series of meetings with TV and film executives across the pond, the Manchester Evening News reports.

"It's exciting and I'm just going to go with an open mind about what's available out there," Atkinson told the newspaper. 

"I'd love to work out there, but I wouldn't want to live out there permanently, I'd get too homesick!"

The former Hollyoaks cast member has also been involved with a number of films in recent months, including working as a co-producer on upcoming British movie Airborne.

Atkinson said: "Producing was great because you see things from a different angle, and you feel a bit more important... In future I'd maybe like a shot at directing and I have always been interested in that side of things as well."

Casualty fans were first introduced to Tamzin last month.

----------


## lizann

some online rumours that gemma is being talked to returning as lisa after her baby arrives

----------


## lizann

filmed scenes with zara

----------

